
How I Made $40k Off a Book Before I Even Published It - chadly
https://compiled.blog/blog/how-i-made-40000-dollars-on-a-book
======
latexr
> for a first-time self-published launch I recognize that my situation is a
> bit of an outlier. I attribute this to having a large Twitter following
> (101,000 followers) and as such having a group to market to.

I’d atribute it to the same reason. Time and again I observe that the size of
one’s audience matters more than the quality of the output. It’s irrelevant
how mediocre your product is as long as you have followers to market it to—and
the more they already like you, the crappier your offering can be.

Which makes these “what I did” posts useless to most. It was _what you had_
(an established audience) that had the biggest influence in your success.

~~~
chadly
Having people's attention is an incredibly valuable resource in today's
economy.

